# Womans Bow Recommendations



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm interested in a good woman's bow that has more forgiveness, longer axle to axle, with a 24-25" DL. It seems everything I see has a short ATA. I have tried to look through the mens but none that I see for sale have my draw length. Hoping it's something I can see on here for sale sooner or later.


----------



## Khardy91 (Feb 27, 2012)

I started looking for a new womens bow during january of this year. I shot every womens bow on the market from the mathews passion to the hoyt vixen to the bowtech heartbreaker. I then shot the bow that is now mine. It is a 2011 Hoyt carbon element. my draw length is 24". I never thought i would ever end up with a mens bow. The Carbon Element is a bit on the pricy side however. You can also chose the Carbon Matrix which is the same bow only longer ATA. Here is a pic of my element just to give you an idea.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Athens archery has a lot of longer ATA bows. I currently shoot the Accomplice 34. The Accomplice is available in a 32" ATA, or a 34" ATA. You can check out their website if you want to compare the Accomplice with some of their other bows.


----------



## bigblueraptor (Jul 28, 2006)

My wife shoots a z7 m ag. she loves it. She didn't like the jewel at all. Also look at a mathews prestige.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

Try HCA X10, or X11, they only weigh 3.5lb but very steady and quiet. IMO, the most balanced bows as well.
Another excellent choice is the old Bowtech Equalizer, they are slightly heavier, but almost as accurate as the X10 and X11. You can get Equalizer now a days from $300-600. And they are really worth every penny.


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

kevoswifey said:


> Athens archery has a lot of longer ATA bows. I currently shoot the Accomplice 34. The Accomplice is available in a 32" ATA, or a 34" ATA. You can check out their website if you want to compare the Accomplice with some of their other bows.


I also shoot Athens, love them for there smooth draw and top customer service. I shoot the Exceed which is 37 inch ATA and love it.


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm definitely a fan of the hoyt bows but will check them all out. I remember reading out Athens when I first got into archery last year so can't wait to check those out. I wonder why I can't picture the prestige because I have checked out the matthews bow. Maybe I missed it.
Anything else for me to check out?


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Check out Elite if you can find a dealer...


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

We do have a dealer relatively close...about the same as any other good dealer that is. I know my husband wanted to head up that way soon so that is definitely an option. Any in particular? Most my problem is shops not having the 40# limbs on hand. Last shop I went to I only tried 4 bows, none that I wanted because they were all 50#'s and up...which only makes me more impatient to get my poundage up and I'm trying to be patient. I just got up to 40 this month.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

My wife has been shooting a razors edge and just ordered a carbon element. The Hoyt rep was at our local shop saturday and set one up for her to shoot. After her first shot, she looked at me and said, "I want this bow". She kept shooting it with no peep and was stacking arrows. I left her alone for a few minutes to go look around, and when I got back, she was getting one ordered. Hers will be 24.5" DL, 30-40#, Max-1 limbs and riser, with red and black strings and grip. They are very expensive, but worth it IMO.


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

The bows I searched the specs on and might work for me were the Carbon Element, Accomplice, Prestige, Z7 magnum, Apex 7 and the Equalizers. None of the HCA's went down to 40#s.
Any other suggestions?
cbrunson, the fact that your wife and I shoot the Razor tells me I would probably like the Carbon Element as well. Now to just get one in a shop for me to try. The last shop I went to said they never know when the reps are coming. Stinks for me.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

MAMA BigDog said:


> The bows I searched the specs on and might work for me were the Carbon Element, Accomplice, Prestige, Z7 magnum, Apex 7 and the Equalizers. None of the HCA's went down to 40#s.
> Any other suggestions?
> cbrunson, the fact that your wife and I shoot the Razor tells me I would probably like the Carbon Element as well. Now to just get one in a shop for me to try. The last shop I went to said they never know when the reps are coming. Stinks for me.



That will be tough because they typically wouldn't stock that bow with lighter poundage limbs. My wife was also really interested in the Mathews Jewel. In fact we went in that day to order one, but after she shot the element, it was a done deal. I dont know who's more excited for it to get here, me or her. Good luck in your search. I think they can get the vector 32" and Rampage in those specs too if price is an issue, but they are heavier.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Unfortunately for 40# or even 50# limbs is almost always a special order item. And then it can be a fight just to get a shop to friggen order the bow:thumbs_do Those places don't get my business.
The Vector Turbo is offered with 40# limbs and the no. 1 cams go to a 24.5" draw.
A Hoyt dealer showed me something interesting regarding the carbon element. At full draw, the carbon element goes from a 33 inch bow to darn near a 28 inch ata bow due to the limb flex. I don't know how that would effect forgiveness, but he recommended that I stick with one of the Vectors. This coming from a guy who sells 4-6 carbon element a week.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

My friend shoots the prestige as her competition bow and does really well with it. She shoots the womens money class. If you want used a BowTech equalizer might be good or a Diamond Marquie.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure how much you want to spend -- if you have the $$ for the Carbon Element -- I don't think you will be disappointed. 

If you are looking for something a little cheaper look at some older models. There are fewer Women's Specific older models but tend to have longer ATA's than the current bows that seem to be getting shorter and shorter. There are a few older Bowtech's that I think would fit your bill. Most go down to 25" not sure about 24" (which is the tricky part, as I have Personally found).

I currently shoot a Bowtech Assassin SD (same as heartbreaker) which is short ATA but I personally love the convenience in a tree stand of a short ATA bow. I have a 24" draw also 

The BT Equalizer would be another great option for you. Look for models in that generation (2003-2008?) and I think you will find more appealing ATA's.

The Hoyt Rampage would also be an option. It is not real long but noticeably longer than some of the super short women's bows. I think it's around 32" ATA but you'd have to check. you can easily order that with 50# limbs and maybe even find it stocked like that.


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

MAMA BigDog said:


> The bows I searched the specs on and might work for me were the Carbon Element, Accomplice, Prestige, Z7 magnum, Apex 7 and the Equalizers. None of the HCA's went down to 40#s.
> Any other suggestions?
> cbrunson, the fact that your wife and I shoot the Razor tells me I would probably like the Carbon Element as well. Now to just get one in a shop for me to try. The last shop I went to said they never know when the reps are coming. Stinks for me.


You can get any hca bow with max 50 lbs limbs and back them down to 40. They advertise on the website about having max lbs limbs. which THey can safelty be turned down to 10 lbs under max.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I know the Bowtech's also turn down more than 10# too. When I bought my new Assassin SD w/ 60#Limbs I had just gotten out of surgery and had not shot for a while. The shop guy was able to turn it down all the way down to 44#! As long as the threads of the limb bolts fill the safety inspecting holes on the bow you're OK!

Also Another thing you should consider for forgiveness is Brace Height. Many women's bows are closer to 6" Brace Height. This gives you more "speed" (to compensate for short DL) by lengthening the "powerstroke" but takes away some forgiveness -- the longer the powerstroke, the greater chance that you will torque the bow/it will be able to affect arrow flight. A 7" Brace height is probably the most common in Mens bows - for a guy at an average DL of 29" this is a good blend of forgiveness and power. 8" Brace heights are considered the most forgiving bows, but they are also slower. 
7" Brace heights are also common in Women's bows and Mens SD Bows. For instance my Assassin/Heartbreaker is 7".

At my DL of 24/24.5", 7" is PLENTY Forgiving even though it is short ATA when I look at it in terms of PROPORTIONS. Also remember that you being a shorter shooter/Shorter DL a bow with a short ATA is proportionately less "short." 

Try the Hoyt Rampage with the 32" ATA. I think you will find it to be a nice blend of forgiveness and power.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

nwjhl - my hubby shoots the Exceed and he just ordered an Ibex. We love Athens bows. Very forgiving, super smooth, perfect back wall and phenomenal customer service. They are a small company, but growing every day. I can't wait to get my new Accomplice rigged out so I can show her off!


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

kwood, very good info and a lot to think about. I will check out the Rampage. Thanks for all the knowledge passed on. My husband was saying something about brace height but with kids in the background it was hard to hear everything he was saying.
feverarchery, I didn't realize this poundage/limbs info. Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

MAMA BigDog said:


> kwood, very good info and a lot to think about. I will check out the Rampage. Thanks for all the knowledge passed on. My husband was saying something about brace height but with kids in the background it was hard to hear everything he was saying.
> feverarchery, I didn't realize this poundage/limbs info. Thanks for passing it on.


Not a problem if you have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

feverarchery said:


> Not a problem if you have any questions feel free to ask me.


Will do...still new to archery, lots to learn.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Pse stiletto gets absolutely amazing speeds and made for you ladies to beat us guys out on the range!


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

I think after all the info and checking out the ones suggested I want to try the following:
Hoyt: Carbon Element, Vector, Rampage
Matthews: Jewel, Conquest Apex 7
Athens: Accomplice
No offense to the others, these are just the ones I liked the look of as well as the specs. If i tried any of the others and loved it, it would change my mind all together and I am open to trying them if they are at any of the shops we visit. It would be awesome if I could get them used because that would just open the door to purhasing sooner rather than later.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Check the forums on the Athens website if you are interested in purchasing one used. There are several available.


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

kevoswifey said:


> Check the forums on the Athens website if you are interested in purchasing one used. There are several available.


Oh, thanks! I never thought of doing that. 
I saw your post on the other ladies bow's thread and I agree, the heartbreaker just wasn't for me either. The salesman in the store was so surprised it was my first bow to put back out of the 4 I tried there. Just no connection for me. ???


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought one last summer to replace my ancient Parker Sidekick. At the time, I only wanted something to hunt with. It was fine for hunting, but then I made friends with girls that shoot 3D. When I became interested in 3D, and started playing around with other bows I realized the Heartbreaker was nothing like their bows. Once I found out how much easier it is to shoot a smoother bow, I started looking for something new. I shot the Matthews Z7 extreme, the HeliM, the Hoyt Vicxen, both Hoyt Carbon bows, the PSE Chaos, and several others. (I felt kinda like Goldilocks!) It took a while, but I finally found the one that fit me best. Don't rush into making a decision. I'm biased to Athens, but find what feels best to you!


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

That's my plan. I don't want to get stuck with something I'm not going to like and feel comfortable with. It just wont help me be a better archer at all.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I understand your pain in trying to find a bow to "test drive". As a lefty there are few bows in the shops, looking for 40 - 50 lb bow makes it even harder. Our local shop was able to switch out cams for me to try the new Heli-m (right handed). I had a Passion and really liked it but wanted a longer ATA for competition (and I had found out I was left eye dominant and switched over the winter from a righty to a lefty). Have you shot a Jewel or Passion?


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

Not yet but would love to.
They were surprised they had 3 bows for me to try when I went to the shop. All together I have shot the craze at a local shop, the heartbreaker, the youth bow made by winchester, and I'm thinking maybe it was another bowtech bow that I tried, can't remember. I also bought the only bow I could try at Cabela's, my first bow-Razor Edge. 
I have a hoyt trykon sport on its way here by snail mail.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice choice MAMA! 
I really like the looks of the Trykon Sport and have heard GREAT things about them as a SD/Ladies bow. 
Guy at the shop his wife/GF shoots one and made some comment like "unfortunately, they stopped making the best women's bow (Trykon Sport). 
I really like the specs on that bow. It is one that I tried to find on Ebay for myself that had 60# when I was looking, and then after I got mine, looked for one for my lil sister, and my friend both of whom I am getting into hunting. Those things are hot commodities, I tell you! 

I shot a Passion the day I shot and fell in love with the Assassin. I didn't feel the difference in smoothness then. The Passion didn't feel as smooth as I expected so I went with the Assassin/HB. I haven't shot the Z7Extreme or Jewel However. 
Hoyt makes a GREAT bow. I think you will enjoy it VERY much!


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the look of the Hoyt bows! I can't wait til it gets in, dying to shoot it. I'm also waiting on some new arrows and hoping to get them cut down to size by Sunday's 3-d. I have 2 left, I sware my son lost or did something to my pink arrows because I had 5 and now I have 1 that has a whole in the vane.
That's good to know about the Passion, I thought that heartbreaker had a lot of vibration. Surprisingly the youth Winchester was pretty smooth if I remember correctly...especially for a company just starting out making bows.
Thanks for shring the info on the Trykon Sport, makes me feel good for ordering a bow I've never shot before. I'm taking the lead from my husband. He has about 4-5 bows now and he trades at least 1 every so often just to try out other bows. Excpet he's keeping more and more which has shoved everyone else off the bow hanger we made. We need a house with a bow room now that my collection is growing too...not to mention and indoor area to shoot them.


----------



## bhwbearcurve (Jun 14, 2011)

Wife shoots Hoyt RinTec's ,Hoyt Ruckus all are 24 inch draw and 40 - 50 pounds .She tears up 3D courses is a 298 indoor shooter and has harvested P & Y Bucks and has taken Black Bears. The right gear matched to bow and possibilities are endless......DB


----------



## ndnbowhunter (Jan 26, 2011)

i bought my wife the bowtech heartbreaker, i was blown away by it, she loves it more than any other womens bow she haas shot!


----------

